
Notifo (YC W10) Launches New Site and Mac Growl Client - PStamatiou
http://notifo.com/desktop
======
holman
The new site is really great. Notifo was one of those services that launched
with such a terrible look and feel, but I still thought the core idea they had
was pretty solid. I figured they could always go back later on, clean things
up and do quite well. I'm glad to see that they've been able to do just that.
Really happy for them.

I'd love to see more and more service adoption now; hopefully the new site +
new Mac client will help foster that.

------
samratjp
Yes!! I've been waiting on this one for a very long time (though had some
python hacks aside). But a very timely update indeed thanks!

I do hope there will be a easy_install package for *nix folks.

------
jonasvp
I don't want to pressure anyone and the new site sure looks great but...
Android, pretty please?

\--

Sent from my Droid

~~~
jazzychad
It's currently Priority 0 (meaning, _top_ priority!)

If you'd like to be part of the beta list or know when the app is out, please
add your email here: <http://notifo.com/mobile_apps/android>

------
julien
Can't wait to see all the web I consume flow thru Notifo! RSS feeds and Atom
feeds on way! Also make a Chrome Extension to subscribe to web page whenever
I'm on it (extract the feed url from the page's body). So useful for short and
long term subscriptions...

------
troyk
Chad, new site looks great, is that Paul's handywork?

~~~
PStamatiou
Yup :) if I may say so myself.

------
kzsystems
just signed up and am very interested to use to generate alerts from mysql. NB
Drew Crawford's new Phone Pipe command line service:
<http://github.com/drewcrawford/Phone-Pipe>

------
csmeder
Hey Notifo,

FYI there is a bad link on <http://notifo.com/user/setup> in this paragraph.

Services and projects are continually being released for Notifo. Some services
require you to visit their website and provide your username. Projects send
notifications to your account only and require your API Secret found on the
settings page.

<http://notifo.com/settings> should point to <http://notifo.com/user/settings>

~~~
jazzychad
Thanks! fixed and deployed to production.

~~~
csmeder
Ha, that was quick, you fixed it before I could enter my notifo user name in
my hn profile.

~~~
Harj
that's how jazzy and stammy roll

------
blasdel
In Google Chrome 5.0.375.125 on OS X, your new website looks like this after a
brief flash of working content: <http://imgur.com/kvDye.png>

If I block the TypeKit script, it works just fine. I think it looks better
too.

~~~
PStamatiou
I noticed that same thing once or twice during development but couldnt
reproduce it regularly. Yeah it's typekit. I sent them a screencast of the
issue but haven't heard back (this was about a week ago).

If I closed Chrome or did the icognito mode it worked just fine. Any tips on
how to reproduce it would be appreciated.

------
there
fwiw, prowl has done the same thing (forward growl notifications to an iphone)
for at least a year:

<http://prowl.weks.net/>

i submitted a patch to the adium guys to be able to generate events (growl
notifications, and thus prowl events) only while away:

<http://trac.adium.im/ticket/13278>

this way as soon as i stepped away from or locked my mac, adium would go away
and any instant messages received while i was away would get instantly
forwarded to my phone.

now that i'm on an android phone and an openbsd laptop, i can't use this setup
anymore, but i'm anxiously awaiting notifo's android client so i can write
something to do this with pidgin.

~~~
jazzychad
well, this isn't actually that. it's the other way around. notifications you
get through Notifo are displayed through Growl on your mac (not forwarded from
growl to notifo).

There are a couple of growl forwarder plugins out there for notifo that have
been made by the community.

we're working on the Android client, have no fear :)

------
yarek
Every time I try the site on my iPhone, safari crashes immediately. I can
share details by email.

~~~
PStamatiou
In short: It's the typekit fonts. I had experimental iPad/iPhone support
enabled, which works fine with iOS 4 Mobile Safari but likes crashing previous
Mobile Safari versions. I just disabled it.

[http://blog.typekit.com/2010/04/05/experimenting-with-web-
fo...](http://blog.typekit.com/2010/04/05/experimenting-with-web-fonts-on-the-
ipad/)

Long version: we have a dedicated mobile version of the site but we never got
around to updating that before the launch so we disabled it.. had some other
issues too and the content was all outdated. So a mobile friendly version of
the site will be built soonish. I just wish jQuery Mobile was here already so
I could build it with that. :)

------
danest
Great work Paul and Chad

